# Nitrosomonas And Nitrobacter Bacteria!



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi there,

Don't often post for help but err.. help!

Do high levels of Nitrates kill Nitrosomonas And Nitrobacter Bacteria. And if so does anybody know what sorts of levels (PPM) they can stand!?

The reason I ask is I have 40 gallons of bio media fishless cycling in a small (ish) tank. The bacteria colonies were already established from mature media. The media is cycled and I need to start multiplying the bacteria colonies I have. In other words increasing the PPM of Ammonia. But because the tank is small the Nitrates being produced are excessive, probably off the scale. I don't want a Nitrosomonas And Nitrobacter Bacteria wipe out!

Cheers anyone who may know!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Mellor44 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Don't often post for help but err.. help!
> 
> ...


I don't think high nitrates will kill off the bacteria but if the tank is cycled and all you want to do is increase the bacterial colonies, go ahead and do a water change to decrease the nitrates, then add your ammonia source. The water itself doesn't hold any bacteria and the nitrates are doing nothing to help you so why not do a water change?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks,

Its just the sheer amount. The tank is full of media which also leads to more water displacement. I am already dosing quite high, the water changes would have to be done way too often.

The media that is packed into this tank is going to be transferred into an 800 gallon system, but this doesn't arrive while next week.

Thanks, thats another person that thinks they can stick a fair wack of nitrates.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you have a pH crash from the high nitrAtes than yo will have a die-off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> If you have a pH crash from the high nitrAtes than yo will have a die-off.


Thanks man,

Yeah I had this worry and I am routinely checking all water perams. I am managing to keep trates under 100 and don't have long to go now.The tanks just need painting then alls good.

Cheers Jerry


----------

